# B&S Starting issues Model 60102 type 0262-06



## jbrstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have acquired an edger Whites Deluxe 405-3430 with a sticker says model 8 7-645. It pulls freely, but wont fire... I believe this edger has set in the elements for years... I would like to repair... but can't seem to find manuals on B & S site.. say need 6 digit number or nothing is found for this engine. The numbers on the case cover are as follows: Model - 60102, the Type - 0262-06, and Code number is: 81120103. Also there is a return spring not connected super light weight that isn't connected to anything..?
I need spark plug number... ignition system info ect ... just general info on how to get and ol girl running again...

Thank you if anyone can be of assistance

JB


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.It appears that from the numbers you posted,you have a 1981 model 8 Briggs flat head engine.If this is indeed the motor you have,here is a link to the service manual.Hopefully,one of the pro's on the forum will correct me if I'm wrong.Hope this helps.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/13_CE8069RepairmansHandbook19191981.pdf


----------



## jbrstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks..


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a link to look at the illustrated parts list for your engine.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Add a zero before model number,as in 9D902 would be 09D902.
Don


----------

